# Interactive brokers vs degiro vs irish stockbroker



## Susie2017 (23 Mar 2019)

Hi. I have set up accounts with Degiro and Interactive brokers. Im having last minute doubts as to whether I should use an Irish stockbroker and if the shares I purchase should be in a crest account or certificated format. I know if I buy them online I will not hold the actual certificates. I have also read on here that if the online operators were to go bust this could in theory pose a risk to my stocks if creditors come after the online companies. I know both degiro and IB have been around a good few years now and perhaps my worries are unfounded. What do others use for secure purchase. Im looking to buy US shares and perhaps some ishares ETFs and hold them for 10 years. I want to at least reduce the risk of losing the shares if an online broker company goes belly up.


----------



## LoveTrees (2 Apr 2019)

Hi Susie, just try to extend the brokers like I do just in case. I have Interactive Investor, IG and Degiro but I don't know if - with a hard Brexit - I might have to move away from IG and II...


----------



## EmmDee (3 Apr 2019)

Susie2017 said:


> Hi. I have set up accounts with Degiro and Interactive brokers. Im having last minute doubts as to whether I should use an Irish stockbroker and if the shares I purchase should be in a crest account or certificated format. I know if I buy them online I will not hold the actual certificates. I have also read on here that if the online operators were to go bust this could in theory pose a risk to my stocks if creditors come after the online companies. I know both degiro and IB have been around a good few years now and perhaps my worries are unfounded. What do others use for secure purchase. Im looking to buy US shares and perhaps some ishares ETFs and hold them for 10 years. I want to at least reduce the risk of losing the shares if an online broker company goes belly up.



Brokers operating under EU regs are required to hold client assets separated from their own assets so that in the event of a bankruptcy the assets would be protected and could be delivered back to clients. The exception to this would be where the client is borrowing cash or stock from the broker and other assets are pledged as collateral.

There have obviously been examples where brokers have been discovered not to have done this - but generally smaller firms. But you could certainly ask Degiro and Interactive. The question to ask is could they could describe their client asset policy and how they segregate client assets. I would guess that they hold the assets with a third party custodian.


----------



## Susie2017 (11 Apr 2019)

Thank you Gordon. I am willing to pay an amount to have security for my shares. Could any Goodbody users outline any further costs. If i buy a number of different etfs is the fee calculated annually based on their value on a particular date? Could i buy multiple etfs without worrying about extra fees for each transaction ?


----------

